# Memorizing Corner Cycle



## MovingOnUp (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey I use Pochman/M2 because I am a total beginner at blinfold solves and I was wondering when you memorize the corners using the method shown in Eric Limeback's tutorial what do you do if the corner cycle type thing you are memorizing has the actual corner that goes in the place that you are using to cycle the corners around. not sure if I made sense there? If not do this scramble on a solved cube (yes I know it is a long one) (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) Now I know you would have to randomly place any other corner in there that is already unsolved but when memorizing I am not sure how to memorize this I just have no clue my mind can't follow I guess?


----------



## escortkeel (Mar 26, 2011)

*Clarification*

Happy to help,

That's a Pochman Y Perm (in the scramble) so I'm not exactly sure what I'm meant to be telling you. Can you clarify?

-Keeley


----------



## MovingOnUp (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, but I am saying when the cube is in this position to memorize for a blind solve (not literally that position but in that case) you have to take out the already solved piece and insert an unsolved piece then go back to your cycle so I find this hard and don't quite get how I memorize this.


----------



## maggot (Mar 26, 2011)

you dont have to go back to anything. just shoot the piece out of the buffer position. bring any unsolved corner into the buffer position and keep memorizing from there. you dont have to go back to what you were doing. it should feel like a path when you memo. this corner goes here, this corner goes here. breaking into a new cycle just means that you have run into a case where you have to put an unsolved corner into the buffer in order to continue solving. thats all.


----------



## whauk (Mar 26, 2011)

1. dont think of UBL as a solved piece. 
2. memorise only where you have to shoot to. you already know how you can solve it and how you recognise that case. so just remember the stickers: RDF FDL RDF and if you execute the moves that are necessary to solve only those stickers you will solve the case.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes but say if I don't "break" the cycle then it turns into about four switches until the UBL piece is solved but then when I am memorizing I know that I should put it in a new place that is unsolved so I can continue but I am not sure how to memorize do I go like memorize the four switches then memorize like I am going to place the "solved piece" in an unsolved place and carry on? I think that actually makes sense to me...tell me if i am correct/other way to do it maybe?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Mar 27, 2011)

EDIT: I figured out why I am confused when I place the "solved corner" I am not sure how to memorize where it is going in my head because that piece will have moved already I have no problem memorizing the steps to take it out !?!?!?!


----------



## maggot (Mar 27, 2011)

dont think about where it is going. just bring an unsolved corner in (you say you have no problem with switching it) now, memorize where that corner will go. then memo the next corner. dont think about where you put it, only where the next piece is going. so memo should be :
this corner goes x
this corner goes y
switch buffer piece out (break into new cycle)
the new piece goes to z
next corner goes to a
next goes to b
dont think about where it is, only that you have to switch it. just pick a random unsolved corner. it should be relatively easy seeing is that you memo where all the other corners before it go.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay I can do it now thank you so much haha I love this forum


----------

